# Excuses for Uga loss



## brownhounds (Jan 9, 2018)

A loss is a loss, but I blame offensive play calls. Why did we not give the ball to Michel more?  Why did we stop throwing the ball in the 2nd half?  

And, how did the ref not see the face mask, and the personal foul when the thugs pushed Fromms helmet?  
I also thought we had the interception in the end zone. 

Anyway,  all Sports teams in the state of Georgia figure out a way to lose the most important games. The falcons will be next.  I haven't watched a Falcons game since the coaches threw the super bowl with their Mickey Mouse play calls. I say all Georgia teams should let the players make the calls. They stand a better chance


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2018)

You can not beat up on Georgia. Georgia suffered from one thing. The started listening to the press. I saw Georgia fight for everything they got. I’m proud of the dawgs. This game came down to , two great teams trading blow for blow. We now have some real power in the SEC. Bama this year and Georgia will be back harder, meaner and ready go Dawgs! Roll Tide!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 9, 2018)

I watched exactly 45 secs of the game.  It was 4th quarter and 11min 39 sec left, score dawgs 20 Bama 10.  It was 11pm and I shut it off.  I told my wife that wasn't a big enough lead and bama will win.  Sure enough...choked


----------



## DannyW (Jan 9, 2018)

I wasn't seeing real clear by the time it happened, but I thought that was an interception. And never got an explanation of why it wasn't.

Good game, give Alabama credit for coming back the same as we gave Georgia credit for coming back against Oklahoma. I'm sure the diehard Georgia fans are having a rough time today but Georgia gave us two of the most exciting games of the year...no need to hang their heads.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 9, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I wasn't seeing real clear by the time it happened, but I thought that was an interception. And never got an explanation of why it wasn't.



He didn't have control of the ball until after he stepped out of bounds. He was still bobbling it for a couple steps.


----------



## jdawg351 (Jan 9, 2018)

Two main things changed the game the screwed up call on the blocked punt and the three or four missed tackles on 3rd and long right after the other qb came in the game.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> He didn't have control of the ball until after he stepped out of bounds. He was still bobbling it for a couple steps.



He was bobbling it right up until it mattered and by then both feet were in the air and he was on his way out, I think he got control of it to late.


----------



## leroy (Jan 9, 2018)

They came out second half and tried to play it safe as pollack said they were playing not to lose instead of playing to win. Kept running Chubb when it didnt work all night. Forgot how to tackle in second half


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2018)

Yeah, there were a few calls/no calls that went against us.  I think we got fortunate on the review of Hardeman's TD Pass...his heel looked on the line to me...but, it was close.

Also, as far as the punt block, the correct call would have been false start....back them up 5 yards and let them punt again.  

Ultimately, there were a few calls that went against us that would have changed things significantly, but I hate blaming the refs.  There were things Georgia could have done to seal the victory.  The interception that Jake Fromm threw in the second half was a huge mistake...albeit a bit lucky for Bama.  Also, the sack that we didn't have on 3rd and long that extended Bama's drive in the 3rd quarter and led to 7 points.  Lastly, blown coverage on the final play of the game.

Let's remember....Bama had a lot of misses too.  Over thrown Ridley in Q1 that would have been a sure 7 points.  Missed FG after making the FG in Q1.  All would have changed how the game started.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2018)

jdawg351 said:


> Two main things changed the game the screwed up call on the blocked punt and the three or four missed tackles on 3rd and long right after the other qb came in the game.



The bad call on the punt was missed 2 ways.  First, the UGA player was not off sides.  Second, 2 or 3 Bama players were moving before the snap.  This was pointed out numerous times after the play. 

Either way, the play should have resulted in a penalty.


----------



## Spineyman (Jan 9, 2018)

Guys, let me say this as a Gator fan. The Dawgs have nothing to hang their heads about. Kirby has them light years ahead of where they should be for his second season. It was an awesome game but the experience on the sidelines made the difference for Alabama. That was an incredible game, and they gave it their all.


----------



## new blood (Jan 9, 2018)

I will give both teams much credit. They both came in as 2 great teams ready to get it on. There were definitely some misses from both teams to add points. Yea, there were some questionable calls or no calls. However, the thing I can't understand for the life of me is why we (dawgs) kept trying to run it up the middle. Our biggest plays came from passes and runs around the edges. Why didn't we try some misdirection, screens, bootlegs, trickery, anything else. It's like we wasted 2 plays each series of downs trying to run up the middle. We were still doing it in the 4th quarter when it hadn't worked all game. Anyway, proud of the dawgs and what they accomplished this year. I look forward to upcoming seasons as I believe they have the right coaching staff, attitude and players (current and upcoming) to get back to the championship game. Just another heartbreaker in the state of GA sports.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 9, 2018)

leroy said:


> They came out second half and tried to play it safe as pollack said they were playing not to lose instead of playing to win. Kept running Chubb when it didnt work all night. Forgot how to tackle in second half



Exactly! The blown calls just added to UGAs woes.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 9, 2018)

leroy said:


> They came out second half and tried to play it safe as pollack said they were playing not to lose instead of playing to win. Kept running Chubb when it didnt work all night. Forgot how to tackle in second half



Agree Fromm was wearing out that defense with the passing game and feed Sony every now and then, If they would have kept the foot on the gas and don't look back I don't think it would have mattered about the Q back change.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> The bad call on the punt was missed 2 ways.  First, the UGA player was not off sides.  Second, 2 or 3 Bama players were moving before the snap.  This was pointed out numerous times after the play.
> 
> Either way, the play should have resulted in a penalty.



That was a 10 yard swing either way you look at it.  I didn't notice the game tying TF during game time, but Bama's WR took steps forward before the snap during the game tying play.  How do miss a guy, not just twitching, but full one running before the snap if you are a ref whose only job is to watch the line?  How do you miss the facemask where Swift's head was turned almost 360 degrees.  That means at least 2 refs were in position to see it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2018)

missed penalties upset me in general but they usually go both ways and are to be expected (officials are human like the rest of us). I can even deal with a little extra curricular activity when emotions get high

Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

They did miss a facemask and the blocked punt. As pointed out earlier the punt would've been a false start had it been called right. They also missed Hardman's heel out of bounds on the td pass. 

I really liked the fact they let em play when it came to most PI and personal foul calls. Its a violent game so let em go.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2018)

Dawgs need to let the whole "the refs blew it" or "Chaney blew it" go. Yall played a good game but came up short in the end. Own it and move on to the next one.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs need to let the whole "the refs blew it" or "Chaney blew it" go. Yall played a good game but came up short in the end. Own it and move on to the next one.



I agree! There are missed calls in every game. Make the plays when you have to! We had a chance and blew it. The LOS play in the 2nd half is why my Dawgs lost! They weren't even supposed to be playing in the game in year 2 under Kirby.... Go Dawgs! They kept the main thing the main thing all year!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 9, 2018)

Playing a overtime game on the W coast and getting back at 7 am and then having only a few days to prepare for Bama showed in 4 th Qtr. The defense was gassed and I truly feel Ga was at a huge disadvantage right from the get go. Should have given both teams a week off before the championship game to make things fair since Ga traveled much further the week before


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 10, 2018)

Have to play 4 quarters just the way it is. Same thing happened to the Falcons last year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> missed penalties upset me in general but they usually go both ways and are to be expected (officials are human like the rest of us). I can even deal with a little extra curricular activity when emotions get high
> 
> Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.



That kind of blew me away that he was back in the game. Jawing at a coach is one thing but he came after him. No excuse. No way to excuse that at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.



Yep.


----------



## redeli (Jan 10, 2018)

The difference in the game was the 2 def tackles for Alabama.They destroyed our run game. Those long run against Oklahoma were short gains against the tide.Ga did a great job to get what they got.That being said we had a chance to win but gave up a big play.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> missed penalties upset me in general but they usually go both ways and are to be expected (officials are human like the rest of us). I can even deal with a little extra curricular activity when emotions get high
> 
> Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.



This 'n ^



SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs need to let the whole "the refs blew it" or "Chaney blew it" go. Yall played a good game but came up short in the end. Own it and move on to the next one.



This 'n ^



brownceluse said:


> I agree! There are missed calls in every game. Make the plays when you have to! We had a chance and blew it. The LOS play in the 2nd half is why my Dawgs lost! They weren't even supposed to be playing in the game in year 2 under Kirby.... Go Dawgs! They kept the main thing the main thing all year!



And mostly that un. ^

An thas all there ares.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 10, 2018)

Another thing that contributed to the loss is Jake missed two open wide receivers in the 3rd quarter and also the last time we had the ball in the 4th quarter. He thew the first one to low and the last one to high. If he would have made a good throw both would have been first downs and continued the drive.  Also very proud of the Dawgs.  With the classes that Kirby is recruiting we should be able to at least be in the SEC Championship game every year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2018)

This is gospel truth; someone at work this morning stated that another person told them that someone in cyberspace said that the white hat in the game is a lawyer from Birmingham.  This settles it, cheating at the worst level. 

The AJC used the word "fixed" when describing the officiating and we all know how objective the Atlanta Constipation is.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't think the refs were paid, I thing they were an incompetent crew.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs need to let the whole "the refs blew it" or "Chaney blew it" go. Yall played a good game but came up short in the end. Own it and move on to the next one.



Multiple national sportswriters. not even UGA fans, have written about how the refs made at least 5 calls that had an effect on the outcome of the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think the refs were paid, I thing they were an incompetent crew.



I would agree, were the calls they missed even close.  If Fromm's head was shoved down after the play under the pile, it would be understandable to miss, but it was right out there for everyone to see.  If Swift had just got facemask tugged where no one could see it, fine, but his head got twisted 270 degrees and he was drug down by it.  If the WR for Bama had just twitched slightly on the game tying TD, that gets missed sometimes, but he took a full step before the snap.   I can see refs missing one of these obvious calls but to miss at least 5 plays against one team, is suspect to say the least.  

I know about the Hardman play and it was very close. It was within fractions of an inch and if they had called it out at  the 20 or so, UGA still has a 60 yard pass and first down deep inside Bama territory.  Every close play with UGA on offense, they stopped the clock to check it, whereas I can remember at least 2 plays where it was close to the ball hitting the ground when thrown to Bama receivers.  Every time play was stopped was after UGA got a big play and was trying to go fast, which was affecting Bama.  That allowed Bama to regroup and get their defense set.  With everything that happened, it is far beyond the refs just making a few mistakes, it was fixed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Multiple national sportswriters. not even UGA fans, have written about how the refs made at least 5 calls that had an effect on the outcome of the game.



No calls both ways.  Every call / no call has an effect.  Read the AJC, it was a conspiracy.

Refs could legitimately call holding on nearly every play.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> it was fixed.



Wow,,, are you serious?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/thespun....tant-facemask-penalty-on-georgia-oklahoma/amp


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> it was fixed.



It was not fixed. The only two arguments that can be made on this score are they were incompetent (yep, they missed too much) or they decided to let the two contenders for the national championship "play" (some of that too).

But none of that matters because real champions rise above all of that and win. We did not do that, plain and simple. Alabama did do that and they are the champions. A little bit thug, but they are the champions.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> No calls both ways.  Every call / no call has an effect.  Read the AJC, it was a conspiracy.
> 
> Refs could legitimately call holding on nearly every play.



holding is the roll tide way. yall should play them every year.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> holding is the roll tide way. yall should play them every year.



Alabama doesn't hold on every play. Sometimes they just plain old bear hug you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Alabama doesn't hold on every play. Sometimes they just plain old bear hug you.



And pull your face mask.. And take head shots.. Hit coaches.. And gouge eyes..  Wait, that last one is an Auburn trick..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii and slayer were wrong about dogs winning it all. its their fault for jinxing the dogs this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiii and slayer were wrong about dogs winning it all. its their fault for jinxing the dogs this year.



So close.... yet, so far away... 

Next year!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2018)

You guys can not get over it.I saw several plays that should have been called on Georgia. You guys forget you were paid back by the Refs for beating Oklahoma a big ten school. Bottom line the game came down to the final play which was a mixture of the Georgia defense not putting pressure on the Alabama QB on the last play. And the boy can throw. Now Georgia will be back. I think we might see a replay next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> You guys can not get over it.I saw several plays that should have been called on Georgia. You guys forget you were paid back by the Refs for beating Oklahoma a big ten school. Bottom line the game came down to the final play which was a mixture of the Georgia defense not putting pressure on the Alabama QB on the last play. And the boy can throw. Now Georgia will be back. I think we might see a replay next year.



especially with their easy 2018 schedule elfiiiiiiwaswrong posted.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2018)

Last year Clemson got the brakes and won at the very end of the game. Georgia better be ready for bad calls. It happens to Bama all the time. REFs dont like winners.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Bottom line the game came down to the final play which was a mixture of the Georgia defense not putting pressure on the Alabama QB on the last play.



The missed coverage assignment didn't help.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The missed coverage assignment didn't help.





so. you and slayer take no responsibility? must be nice to be you. the way i see it you owe lzdblahblahdually an apology for jinxing the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Wow,,, are you serious?



I keep seeing people say they missed calls against UGA, but I have yet to see anyone provide evidence.  If you are talking about holding, then yes UGA probably could have been called a few holds, but the refs failed to call it on either team all game.   I'll say it again, several national sports writers who are in no way affiliated with UGA said the calls were one sided and affected the outcome of the game.  Do you deny they missed the facemask call which would have given UGA a first down across the 40 instead of 3rd and about 17 inside the 35?  Do you deny they missed Fromm getting hit the head late which would have given UGA the ball within FG range, but they had to punt instead?  Do you deny that they missed the false start and offsides on the blocked punt which would have, at the very least moved Alabama 10 yards back?  Do you deny that the Bama player punched a UGA player, which is supposed to be an automatic ejection, then was the solo tackler on Hardman later in the game?   Do you deny that they failed to call false start on the game tying TD?   I can understand one or two of these calls, but 5 at crucial times, and that's not counting Roquan Smith getting tackled from behind by #77 when he was about to tackle Tua behind the line on 3rd down, but instead got a first down that led to a TD.

I haven't said this because I'm not asking for a pity party, but I've been having some serious medical issues.  A couple of the last UGA game threads, you will notice I was not posting at all during the game and it was because I just didn't even feel like getting on the computer.  Point is, I don't know how many more of these games I'll get to see and to have one within grasp and then have the refs do so poorly and be so biased in the worst possible time, it makes it feel like I will never live to see another UGA national title.   I've been to the Dr. and they either can't figure out what's going or they don't care.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 10, 2018)

Face mask, pass interference, facemask.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The missed coverage assignment didn't help.



Exactly


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> You guys can not get over it..



I don't think the Auburn Tigers will ever get over the UGA loss and having to play UCF in the Peach Bowl.. Kinda crazy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> Face mask, pass interference, facemask.




Perfect point that there were no calls on both sides.



Call me crazy but i like it. Those refs really let those boys play. I bet those refs were thinking....."Man, I thought this was the SEC and now they're whining about the game being too violent"...


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> Face mask, pass interference, facemask.



Do you want 2 facemasks on the same play, is that why you posted the same thing twice?  Wanna bring up interference, fine Javon Wims was mugged by a Bama defender in the end zone and UGA had to settle for a FG, but I wasn't even going to bring that up because they were letting both teams play on pass plays, up until the Bama WR fell after tripping over his own feet late and they called it on Parrish.  Even that play I don't mind because it was close.  The other 5 plays that went Bama's way were not close.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you want 2 facemasks on the same play, is that why you posted the same thing twice?  Wanna bring up interference, fine Javon Wims was mugged by a Bama defender in the end zone and UGA had to settle for a FG, but I wasn't even going to bring that up because they were letting both teams play on pass plays, up until the Bama WR fell after tripping over his own feet late and they called it on Parrish.  Even that play I don't mind because it was close.  The other 5 plays that went Bama's way were not close.





sore loser. rdt.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you want 2 facemasks on the same play, is that why you posted the same thing twice?  Wanna bring up interference, fine Javon Wims was mugged by a Bama defender in the end zone and UGA had to settle for a FG, but I wasn't even going to bring that up because they were letting both teams play on pass plays, up until the Bama WR fell after tripping over his own feet late and they called it on Parrish.  Even that play I don't mind because it was close.  The other 5 plays that went Bama's way were not close.



You watched a different ball game than the rest of the country, give it a break.

I'll give you one and it was the face mask that should have been called.

Your guy was not off sides on the punt but Bama should have been called for motion resulting in a re-punt.

There were numerous times that a penalty should have been called on UGA but no one s whinning about that.

Get over it, it really is pathetic.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> missed penalties upset me in general but they usually go both ways and are to be expected (officials are human like the rest of us). I can even deal with a little extra curricular activity when emotions get high
> 
> Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.



Wonder what would have happened if he had hit Bear Bryant back in the day.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Do you want 2 facemasks on the same play, is that why you posted the same thing twice?  Wanna bring up interference, fine Javon Wims was mugged by a Bama defender in the end zone and UGA had to settle for a FG, but I wasn't even going to bring that up because they were letting both teams play on pass plays, up until the Bama WR fell after tripping over his own feet late and they called it on Parrish.  Even that play I don't mind because it was close.  The other 5 plays that went Bama's way were not close.




Actually I just figured out the pic posting prob was fixed and thought I would give it a go.  That and you are so easy to rile up I just couldn't resist. Its so easy.... 

That pass interference call was spot on If Ga hadn't layed down on him he woulda caught that ball.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder what would have happened if he had hit Bear Bryant back in the day.



He would be that guy that got killed in a bad accident on his way home from the game.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 10, 2018)

Bama moved on blocked punt, results in GA. Being penalized for being in the neutral zone, so if the correct call was made , 5 yard penalty on Bama, punt again. Blocked punt is a mute point.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> missed penalties upset me in general but they usually go both ways and are to be expected (officials are human like the rest of us). I can even deal with a little extra curricular activity when emotions get high
> 
> Hitting a coach on the sidelines and getting put back in the game while the quarterback gets pulled because he is being beaten on the field? Tells me all I  need to know about a certain coach and his staff. Win at all costs.




I talked to him today and he said with out a question in the world that he will be dealt with, not so much for the on field stupidity but for the sideline show. As far as leaving him in the game he said "I had a ballgame to win I was not concerned about it at the time".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He would be that guy that got killed in a bad accident on his way home from the game.



And Bear would have been the driver of the vehicle.. Officer, I'm not sure why his seat belt is was cut..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder what would have happened if he had hit Bear Bryant back in the day.



Ever heard the story of "The Junction Boys"?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ever heard the story of "The Junction Boys"?



That was a great story. Hard time practices that wouldn’t be allowed today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ever heard the story of "The Junction Boys"?



maybe if kirby practiced that way yall wouldnt be a bunch of whiney losers


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I keep seeing people say they missed calls against UGA, but I have yet to see anyone provide evidence.  If you are talking about holding, then yes UGA probably could have been called a few holds, but the refs failed to call it on either team all game.   I'll say it again, several national sports writers who are in no way affiliated with UGA said the calls were one sided and affected the outcome of the game.  Do you deny they missed the facemask call which would have given UGA a first down across the 40 instead of 3rd and about 17 inside the 35?  Do you deny they missed Fromm getting hit the head late which would have given UGA the ball within FG range, but they had to punt instead?  Do you deny that they missed the false start and offsides on the blocked punt which would have, at the very least moved Alabama 10 yards back?  Do you deny that the Bama player punched a UGA player, which is supposed to be an automatic ejection, then was the solo tackler on Hardman later in the game?   Do you deny that they failed to call false start on the game tying TD?   I can understand one or two of these calls, but 5 at crucial times, and that's not counting Roquan Smith getting tackled from behind by #77 when he was about to tackle Tua behind the line on 3rd down, but instead got a first down that led to a TD.
> 
> I haven't said this because I'm not asking for a pity party, but I've been having some serious medical issues.  A couple of the last UGA game threads, you will notice I was not posting at all during the game and it was because I just didn't even feel like getting on the computer.  Point is, I don't know how many more of these games I'll get to see and to have one within grasp and then have the refs do so poorly and be so biased in the worst possible time, it makes it feel like I will never live to see another UGA national title.   I've been to the Dr. and they either can't figure out what's going or they don't care.




Missed calls happen. Here are two. Hands to the face and a face mask.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2018)

And then these.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 10, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He would be that guy that got killed in a bad accident on his way home from the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe if kirby practiced that way yall wouldnt be a bunch of whiney losers



Or if Kirby acted like Saban or Jimbo players wouldn't get caught hitting coaches or selling dope from their rooms and still play the next game....

And in Saban's case.. Trying to punch a coach and finish the game!


----------



## DannyW (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh good grief, get over it. These plays are happening at 1,000 MPH...we are able to make the correct calls at 1/10th speed on replay. 

Sometimes...

Izbadually, sorry if I got that name wrong, hope you find out what ails you and you recover. Your health is so much more important than who wins or loses some stupid football game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Oh good grief, get over it. These plays are happening at 1,000 MPH...we are able to make the correct calls at 1/10th speed on replay.
> 
> Sometimes...
> 
> Izbadually, sorry if I got that name wrong, hope you find out what ails you and you recover. Your health is so much more important than who wins or loses some stupid football game.



So you have to slow a game down to the a guy grabbing the Ga runner's face mask that turned his head completely around. You got to have lightning speed to see a player, hitting our QB in the head with his fist with no flag thrown, you need perfect vision to see Alabama move, to draw our man offside on the punt that was called offside against Ga. It takes Eagle vision to see the out of bounds play where our player got hit about 5 yards out of bounds, when you are standing right there looking at it, you vision is not strong enough to see the receiver running about a second before the ball was snapped on the Bamer TD. They did see the guy slug a Ga guy on another play but their eyes weren't fast enough to know that punching other players is an automatic ejection. But man their vision was perfect when they called a face mask penalty against Georgia, after the runner was already down. And only the best vision in the world would catch that penalty on our sideline in a game like this. Alabama won this game and outplayed us in the second half, but don't come in here telling me that the refs could not see those penalties.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Oh good grief, get over it.



Good plan Barner... 

And why are you in this thread?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't have any idea, how the calls would have affected the game, aint like we were playing UT.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2018)

fairhope said:


> Missed calls happen. Here are two. Hands to the face and a face mask.





fairhope said:


> And then these.



Wow. He flat out grabbed him by the facemask and threw him down. 

There's the proof that calls went both ways.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2018)

fairhope said:


> And then these.


Thats not anything but good Georgia pass coverage


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He would be that guy that got killed in a bad accident on his way home from the game.



Nah, Bear had his lets go get drunk cabin on the river.  He would have had cinder block swimming exercises.  Fish gots to eat too!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> So you have to slow a game down to the a guy grabbing the Ga runner's face mask that turned his head completely around. You got to have lightning speed to see a player, hitting our QB in the head with his fist with no flag thrown, you need perfect vision to see Alabama move, to draw our man offside on the punt that was called offside against Ga. It takes Eagle vision to see the out of bounds play where our player got hit about 5 yards out of bounds, when you are standing right there looking at it, you vision is not strong enough to see the receiver running about a second before the ball was snapped on the Bamer TD. They did see the guy slug a Ga guy on another play but their eyes weren't fast enough to know that punching other players is an automatic ejection.



You are making up stuff.

The guys head wasn't turned around on the facemask, there was one our 2 fingers in the face mask, his hand shipped off and pulled the runner down by his collar.

Bama player did not hit Fromm with his fist, he shoved his head down with an open hand.

And no, swinging at and even hitting another player is not necessarily an automatic ejection.  If you think it is please quote from the rule book.

Not only are a couple of you whinny babies, you are at the very least grossly exaggerating.  Next thing you are going to claim Bama was using baseball bats.

Quit crying about the offsides on the punt, it is moot, Bama should have been called for illegal motion before the snap, automatic penalty, no option to decline the penalty, automatic re-punt.

This has gotten to be pathetic.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, Bear had his lets go get drunk cabin on the river.  He would have had cinder block swimming exercises.  Fish gots to eat too!


Joe Namath comes to mind on that one. I think he was drunk at every game he played.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You are making up stuff.
> 
> The guys head wasn't turned around on the facemask, there was one our 2 fingers in the face mask, his hand shipped off and pulled the runner down by his collar.
> 
> ...



It has gotten pathetic. An Atlanta reporter was on the radio here the other day whining and the morning show host asked about the 8o yard TD and if he thought it was out of bounds, the guy said that it was reviewed and stood and also said that that the out of bounds line on the field are not straight so it does not matter. He also said that UGA was screwed on the blocked punt and should have had the ball on the Bama 15 because it was Bama that had motion. The Host informed him that if that is the case, it was a dead ball penalty and it should have resulted in a re-kick. That shut down the interview.
There are some great guys in this forum but also delusion sometimes runs so deep it alters all common sense. That is not directed at any fanbase in particular because we all have them. Some, like Tenn and Auburn, just have more. Dilly Dilly


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 11, 2018)

Again UGA was not prepared for Tagovailoa. Period. They made no adjustments. Period. 

In overtime the game was reset to 0-0. UGA called run plays despite having absolutely zero success running all night. Out coached. They were snookered by Saban


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 11, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Joe Namath comes to mind on that one. I think he was drunk at every game he played.



Guess Namath was just getting ready for his Broadway debut!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2018)

Y'all have worn out the missed calls my Dawg brosefs. Our team did not outplay and outscore their team and we lost. That's all there is to it. Everything else is just stats and stats are what losers talk about to make themselves feel better about being losers. We aren't losers. We are winners who came up a little bit short right at the end. Tip your hats to the Bammers and let's move on to G Day and next year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 11, 2018)

treemanjohn said:


> Again UGA was not prepared for Tagovailoa. Period. They made no adjustments. Period.
> 
> In overtime the game was reset to 0-0. UGA called run plays despite having absolutely zero success running all night. Out coached. They were snookered by Saban



What do you mean they weren't prepared for Tua?

They stopped him on his first 3 or so drives.  First drive was a 3 and out.  2nd drive was an interception.  3rd drive they had him sacked for a loss on 3rd down and somehow he managed a first down.

We make that tackle, the games over and Tua is a freshman that can't do anything.


We keep them from scoring a long bomb on 2nd and 28 in OT and the Tua legend isn't born since he's a dumb freshman that took an 18 yard sack on first down.  

He makes one big long bomb throw and it makes up for his freshman mistakes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2018)

Daily Alabama cheats! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2018)

dogs lost. thats all.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Y'all have worn out the missed calls my Dawg brosefs. Our team did not outplay and outscore their team and we lost. That's all there is to it. Everything else is just stats and stats are what losers talk about to make themselves feel better about being losers. We aren't losers. We are winners who came up a little bit short right at the end. Tip your hats to the Bammers and let's move on to G Day and next year.



As I've said before, while the calls were awful, in the end we had a chance to win it in overtime and we didn't make the play and they did.  

I've rarely complained as much about officiating, because it is a part of the game, but you got to admit, this was really really bad!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2018)

rjcruiser said:


> What do you mean they weren't prepared for Tua?
> 
> They stopped him on his first 3 or so drives.  First drive was a 3 and out.  2nd drive was an interception.  3rd drive they had him sacked for a loss on 3rd down and somehow he managed a first down.
> 
> ...





You are going to get sacked when you are long ballin like he was. Scramble, load, fire, repeat till you connect and connect he was.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2018)

dogs lost. roll tide.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 12, 2018)

fairhope said:


> Missed calls happen. Here are two. Hands to the face and a face mask.



Thank goodness you were able to find these, there were penalties on both sides that didn’t get called on both teams, blaming the refs is getting old, ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2018)

mizuno24jad said:


> Thank goodness you were able to find these, there were penalties on both sides that didn’t get called on both teams, blaming the refs is getting old, ROLL TIDE



wiuld you expect anything else from a bunch of whiny losers.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> wiuld you expect anything else from a bunch of whiny losers.



The op mainly blamed poor play calls. We were not whining..... just trying to see what others thought. This thread was intended for Uga fans. I've seen and heard enough from bama fans.  Y'all go start another thread on the AON forum if y'all know how to do that. Get a tech grad to help u. Pop pop pop whatever that means


----------



## Throwback (Jan 13, 2018)

Last year bammer fans complained about the winning play and how they got cheated. This year they tell the dawgs to shut up and stop being sore losers


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 13, 2018)

Finebam, the biggest Bama homer alive readily admits the officials were horrendous . Bama is one play away from losing and their team was a close resemblance to the 80’s UM thugs but their arrogance knows no bounds .
Proud of my Dawgs , we just came up short.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2018)

daily elfiiiiiislayersux


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Last year bammer fans complained about the winning play and how they got cheated. This year they tell the dawgs to shut up and stop being sore losers



Some Bama fans are butt hurt even when they win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Some Bama fans are butt hurt even when they win.



They also "claim" National Championships when they don't win them either..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Some Bama fans are butt hurt even when they win.



I don't remember that much whining after the Clemson game. Throwback may remember it seeing that Bama lives in his head. Never gets old winning, although, we are putting Trumps campaign speech to the test, " we are going to win so much we are going to get tired of winning". 5 of the last 9? Come on man!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2018)

fairhope said:


> I don't remember that much whining after the Clemson game. Throwback may remember it seeing that Bama lives in his head. Never gets old winning, although, we are putting Trumps campaign speech to the test, " we are going to win so much we are going to get tired of winning". 5 of the last 9? Come on man!



Yeah but T's whining about Bama took a side shift during this year's SEC Championship and taken it to a new level against the Dawgs.. It's been great!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2018)

fairhope said:


> I don't remember that much whining after the Clemson game.



Definitely not from you but others yes. Y'all got even with Clemson this year so it's all good.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 16, 2018)

I blame Alabama because they were the better team and proved it with a WIN!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 16, 2018)

fairhope said:


> I don't remember that much whining after the Clemson game. Throwback may remember it seeing that Bama lives in his head. Never gets old winning, although, we are putting Trumps campaign speech to the test, " we are going to win so much we are going to get tired of winning". 5 of the last 9? Come on man!



Thats because the three of em disappeared


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 18, 2018)

They didn't score enough points. That is the only true excuse ever.


----------

